# 7 string bass build



## gjkung (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi there everyone, I've been hanging around here for sometime but I think this is my first post so far. First of all thanks for all the great advice on the forums, now I'm starting my own 7 string bass build for a friend of mine, i need some really specific recommendations. 


A friend of mine wanted me to build him a custom bass, I haven't built one before but I thought it'd be a great time to prototype one.

He wants it to be 7 string, tuned F#-C, with 27-30frets, making it a contrabass.

I've attached a rough sketch, it's drawn to scale but not a 100%. 

He wants it to achieve maximum playability, and I've tried 6 string basses and found them a real challenge already. Would it be possible to make the string spacing even tighter than 16.5mm at the bridge and tighter at the nut also? 

I also have problems finding a pickup and strings for it, would EMG 4.5inches six string pickups work? What about the lowF# string? I was thinking .165 inches but where do I get it?


I need all the comments I can find on my design, so all are welcome!


----------



## JBroll (Sep 16, 2007)

I can tell you that Conklin sells gigantic strings for F# - 165, as you said, at 

Conklin Accessories

and I'd probably just go for a 6-string set of Power Steels and the 165 for the lowest.

Jeff


----------



## Apophis (Sep 16, 2007)

gjkung said:


> Hi there everyone, I've been hanging around here for sometime but I think this is my first post so far. First of all thanks for all the great advice on the forums, now I'm starting my own 7 string bass build for a friend of mine, i need some really specific recommendations.
> 
> 
> A friend of mine wanted me to build him a custom bass, I haven't built one before but I thought it'd be a great time to prototype one.
> ...


 

1. you can always have tighter spacing at the bridge using individual string bridges or making custom bridge, at nut use graphite from Graph-Tech and you can have spaceing you want
2. pickups from EMG won't fit, you have to have custom made pickup.
3. ask about strings Garry Goodmann - he's a member here

 
and of course


----------



## gjkung (Sep 16, 2007)

hehe thanks,


regarding the custom bridges and nuts I know I can make them tighter spaced. That wasn't my worry, but I was wondering how well does it play? I don't play bass a lot so I can't tell from a real bassist's point of view. I've always felt the basses should have tighter string spacing, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Apophis (Sep 16, 2007)

Depends what style you play, for slap is better to have wider spacing, for rhythm can be better to have lees space between.


----------



## gjkung (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I'd go with the tighter spacing then.

Btw, can 36" hold an F# properly? Or do I have to bring the scale up?

www.delano.de, they apparently have a 7 string bass pickup model, do you guys know anything about it? 

If that doens't work, where can i get my 7 string bass pups made?


----------



## Ishan (Sep 17, 2007)

Warwick use a .175 on their Dark Lord bass wich is 35" scale 4 strings tuned down to F#. It seems to hold up the F# quite well, never tried it myself.


----------



## gjkung (Sep 18, 2007)

ok now I've got the strings, will the delano pickups work or do I have to find a custom? do recommend.


----------



## Suho (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know about now, but Bartolini must have made 7 string pickups in the past because I have them in my Conklin GT-7.

Did Conklin stop using the big Barts? I think he might use custom wound pickups now. I'm not sure.


----------



## gjkung (Sep 21, 2007)

Suho, how do I contact Bartollini? Their website is pretty outdated I think, I can't even find an email address.

anyway I did some calculations. I'd be mounting my bass bridges with 15.5mm spacing, so I'd have a total 1st-7th string spacing of 93cm at the bridge

The EMG 6 string pickups are 115mm, does that mean that it'd be ok to use the EMG 6 string pickups? I know the casing of the pickup is 115/4.5 inches, but some part of it is actually the mounting screws, how wide is the actual pickup range?

It'd be great if someone who owns one of these 4.5inches pickups could give me a measurement or test?

If it does work, then I wouldn't have to spend so much on the prototype, and then I'd get the customs done when I produce my final product.


----------



## Suho (Sep 21, 2007)

GJKung,
I have a couple of questions for you. 

First, I am a bit uncertain what you precisely mean by 93 mm spacing at the bridge. Are you starting the tape measure at the beginning where the lowest string crosses the bridge, and ending where the highest string crosses?

If so, I measured my Conklin GT-7 and it seems the spacing as described above is about 95/96 mm to 98/99 mm. It is a bit difficult to ascertain because the strings are tapered ends, and the true girth of the string doesn't cross the bridge there. Also, because they are intonated individually, they don't all line up in a row. Having said that, 93 mm seems to be a good deal tighter than mine are. 

Second, the Bartolini pickups installed in the GT-7 are about 4 & 5/8" long in the casing. There is about a solid half-inch overlap on either side of the strings on the neck pickup, and slightly less on the bridge pickup. If your bridge is narrower as you describe, it sounds like there would be ample clearance, although in fairness I am not looking at an EMG casing and cannot comment exactly how that compares with the Bartolinis.

I have never contacted Bartolini before. You have no doubt seen all the information below, and I wonder if this is why Conklin seem to have stopped using Barts 

http://www.bartolini.net/selecting_pickups/choos_pt.htm

Fax: 925-449-7692

For domestic sales, please contact
T. J. Wagner
P.O. Box 129
Flagler Beach, FL 32136
Phone: (386) 517-6823 (new area code) - phone hours: 9 AM to 3 PM EST (Monday through Friday)
Fax: (386) 439-4446 

Taiwan - Reliance International - Tel: (886) 2-736-8151


 
One last thought would be to try and contact Cort, which has the Mighty Mite line under their wing, for inquiries as to whether they can help with getting any of the big pickups. Cort used Barts kind of here and there (I think before they had the MM line, and sometimes in the higher end models). Plus, the Cort factory in Korea made the GT-7s. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## gjkung (Sep 22, 2007)

yea I think we're taking the same measurements.


So I guess if the EMGs are built like the bartolini, it should work?

Btw, would you recommend a double coil or single coil pickup the bass to handle the F#? I'm looking for a progressive dark tone, used for prog rock and avant-prog.

Thanks for writing that long explnation btw, xD


----------



## Suho (Sep 22, 2007)

My guess is they will probably work for you.

Regarding the F#:
I do not have any basses tuned this low. Not many people do, either, I take it. I would recommend reading the review conducted by (I think) Guitar World on the newer Warwick Vampyre Dark Lord bass. It is a bass that goes from F#-B-E-A. One thing the review mentioned had to do with the fact that the low F# was actually a difficult frequency to accurately capture and amplify. Not every amp did a good job, and it sounded like the pickups might have some part in that as well. I am not sure what the answer is, but this is one consideration you should keep in mind.


----------



## gjkung (Sep 22, 2007)

upon googling for the Darklord review, I ended up with this:

http://basschat.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=137

which led me to this:

http://www.danveall.co.uk/Shuker7Page.htm

now that's awesome 7 stringedness. The EMG DCs work there, so I'm safe!

alright I think I got all the help I need for now, thanks i'd post the pics of the build as I go along.


----------



## Suho (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey, alright!

That is one cool bass. Keep us posted with your own progress. I am excited to see how it turns out.

Chris


----------

